# Rookie Here - Need Some Expert Advice on a New Setup



## galisb (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been running a freshwater aquarium for a bit now, but I've recently become passionate about starting a saltwater reef aquarium. I found this setup on craigslist - http://atlanta.craigslist.org/for/681557299.html - and the owner has agreed to sell me everything listed for $650. I know it's not smart for a novice to start with a 220 gallon setup, but I'm sure that I'll want a bigger tank down the road. The only thing I'm concerned about is that the equipment listed might not be sufficient for the setup I'm going for. I know that I'll need specific lights once I get live rock and coral in there eventually, and I'll also need a protein skimmer - but besides those two items, does it seem like this is decent equipment? It would be great if somebody could take a look at the advertisement and see how well the gear would suit my reef aquarium setup. Also, what kind of protein skimmer would be good enough to manage a 220 gallon setup? I'm new to saltwater so any feedback would be good. Thanks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

galisb said:


> I know that I'll need specific lights once I get live rock and coral in there eventually, and I'll also need a protein skimmer - but besides those two items, does it seem like this is decent equipment?


When i look at purchasing a used saltwater tank, I ask myself 3 questions.
1) What is the quality of the live rock?
2) What type of lighting?
3) What type of Protein Skimmer?

These are the big 3 important things that you need. The add you post, unless i am missing something, fails to meet any of these requirements.


----------

